

Show HN: A missing command line client for Codewars - shime
https://github.com/shime/codewars

======
stockkid
I kinda like using the browser for my Codewars challenges (or should I say
katas). But this is a good work!

~~~
shime
thanks. yeah, I'm a crazy Linux guy, so I always prefer terminal.

